# BMW m3 Rims



## bmw323ci88 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys im new here. I was just wondering if you guys could find me some good sites that are legit and very low prices for these M3 stock rims. For My 2000 BMW 323 ci 2dr

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autobloggreen.com/media/2007/04/2008_bmw-m3coupe_lo021.jpg

There they are.

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## bmw323ci88 (Dec 14, 2008)

I wanna buy those rims guys. so if u could plz find me some sites that are good and cheap to buy.

I would appericate it Thanks.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

bmw323ci88 said:


> Hey guys im new here. I was just wondering if you guys could find me some good sites that are legit and very low prices for these M3 stock rims. For My 2000 BMW 323 ci 2dr
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autobloggreen.com/media/2007/04/2008_bmw-m3coupe_lo021.jpg
> 
> ...





bmw323ci88 said:


> I wanna buy those rims guys. so if u could plz find me some sites that are good and cheap to buy.
> 
> I would appericate it Thanks.


20 minutes between posts. Dude, remember what they say, patience is a virtue.

Those wheels are brand new to the market. Which would you rather have, good or cheap? ......not that it matters much, you're not going to find those wheels cheap.

http://www.bmwwheels.com/


----------



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

i have the 330i wheels on my 323i, check out the post in the thread "post your pics of your E46", the white one. those are easy to get. just a suggestion


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Try here:
http://www.jlevistreetwerks.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=19&osCsid=5fh5u70ulv23mema54uq94dps2

They`re `Fest sponsors with a solid reputation and good prices....


----------

